# Injured 20-day old pigeon - London, UK



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi. Last night, a pigeon was huddled in my front door way. Its movement wasn't great (bit doddery on its feet) but it didn't have any injuries. I brought him into our back garden, away from the road etc, and we went off to the cinema. When we came back, there was no sign. Anyway, today, I saw the pigeon again - this time in the mouth of one of my cats. Managed to remove pigeon, and have this afternoon been investigating the damage and trying to rehydrate and feed him.

In short, I believe this to be an 18-20 day old pigeon who may have an injury above one of its wings on its back - I can see a flash of (non-wet looking) red sometimes. No bleeding. I know nothing about pigeons, so this could be its skin colour.

It remains doddery on its feet; it certainly cannot fly, walks lopsidedly, sometimes dragging either wing.

Here's what I have done so far (based on info I've got from here / internet generally) - 

1. Aspirin: about a quarter of a tablet in water, through syringe
2. Antibiotic - 1/10th of a 50mg Baytril (as per the maker's instructions) as I do think that he has been bitten by the cat, albeit I am not minded to try to examine him
3. Peas (thawed-out frozen peas) - probably about 6 or 7 have been hand-fed
4. Pea-sized balls of seeded bread, soaked in water - probably about 4 of these, hand-fed
5. Electrolyte water - (with pinch of salt and sugar) - probably about 5 mls across a number of hours, using syringe

The pigeon is in a cat carrier, outside (it is warm today) in the sun. He has water in the carrier and some seed, but has not yet shown evidence of ability to feed himself. He is slightly puffed-up, but is not shivering. Eyes relatively bright, though often closes them when he thinks I am not there!

The crop now feels pillowy in general, I think I can feel the individual peas in there.

He is breathing with an open beak but only very slightly - it opens to no more than 1mm on the inhale. Not tame - shrinks away from contact with me, though I have been able to feed him.

Further advice would be very welcome, particularly regarding the amount I have fed, when I should feed next etc.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Baytril may or may not get whatever bacteria has been transmitted via a cat
bite. The standard dose for Baytril is 15 mg's per kg. Clavamox is the preferred medication for cat bites though Doxycycline is sometimes used as a stand alone treatment or in combination w/other antibiotics. I think that's way too much aspirin to give a pigeon, and frankly, would discontinue that immediately. They can die from acidosis from too high a dose of aspirin although I appreciate you were concerned about pain and inflamation. I will send the link to this thread to one of our members in your area so that they can network w/and for you.

About feeding again, it seems that you are already feeling the crop which is good, allow the crop to empty before feeding again or at least mostly emptied.

Thanks for helping this bird!

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The Baytril dose is 10-20 mg per kilo, so if the pigeon is 250 gms or more that should be OK, but keep it to one dose a day. 

But I think that there was something wrong long before the cat caught him and that sounds like a serious problem. Have you looked inside his mouth? Is there a cheesy substance in there? Breathing with even a slightly open mouth is not a good sign. A report on his poops would also be helpful, it might give us an idea of what is wrong with him.

Can you confirm that this is a feral pigeon and not a wood pigeon or a collared dove?

Stop feeding him for the time being, instead mix up 1 pint warm water with 1/2 teaspoon salt and 1/2 tablespoon glucose, honey or sugar. Dip his beak into the mixture without covering his nostrils, hopefully that will tempt him to drink. And if you have a hot water bottle, fill that, wrap it in a towel so it won't scald him and place that under him in the cat carrier.

Is there any chance of getting him to either of these places?


London Wildcare, 
Beddington Park,
Church Road,
Wallington,
Surrey SM6 7NN

020 8647 6230

Have not got the facilities to keep unreleasable pigeons or to care for squabs under one week old and pigeons suffering from PMV.

http://www.londonwildcaretrust.co.uk...s_hospital.htm


Pigeon Recovery
8 Vermont Road
Sutton
Surrey

If there is no-one in, facilities exist outside the front door for leaving poorly pigeons, and the sanctuary owners are never away overnight. If at all possible, a small contribution posted through the letterbox when you leave the bird(s) would go towards paying for the bird’s treatment, food etc.

http://www.pigeoncote.com/vet/recovery/recovery.htm

Or you could try telephoning:


Swan and Friends Bird Rescue 
55 Copsleigh Avenue ,
Salfords,
Redhill, 
Surrey RG1 5BQ 
Telephone 01737 773712 or 07712 753919

Cynthia


----------



## the_klam (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi all. I've probably overstated the aspirin - it was a tiny dispersable one, and by the time it dispersed, and bearing in mind how much of the aspirin-y water I got him to ingest, we're talking about the tiniest bit only. I was nervous of using it - one of my cats has cardiomyopathy for which he used to take teeny doses of aspirin - but that advice came up on another site. Will not use any more!

There is no cheesy substance in the mouth.

Sadly we do not drive, but I will call these centres tomorrow. More than happy to make a contribution for his welfare, so I hope we can come up with a solution.

In the meantime - he has perked up somewhat. Walking better, wings held more closely to the body. I checked where I thought there was an injury and am now thinking that the flash of dark red I saw could be unfeathered skin, possibly bruised but not broken by the cat. Maybe wishful thinking. 

He is in the carrier with water and seed. I will try the rehydration method you have suggested.

Edited to add: re the type of bird. He is grey; his wings have a white flash and a black flash along the bottom. Small, fan-shaped grey and black tail. Grey feet and legs. Grey beak. Very pale grey plumage along his back. Still has a fair sprinkling of yellow fluff, most feathers are in apart from around the wings where skin is visible.

Ah - I just Googled. This bird is definitely a wood pigeon - looks just like this http://www.usefilm.com/images/5/9/8/598/153334-medium.jpg

Edited again: I am in touch with Swan & Friends. I have made a hottie with a sock filled with rice, microwaved, and placed under a towel under the wood pigeon. His poos are currently infrequent (one every couple of hours); last one was just a creamy liquid, no solid element (apols if TMI).


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Wood pigeons are much more timid and more easily stressed than feral pigeons...that could explain the open mouth breathing.

He will need to be on the baytril for 10 days. We prefer an amoxycillin/clavulanic acid combination for cat bites , but a lot of vets stick to the Baytril. It is best to put them on antibiotics even if there is no visible wound.

he shouldn't need any more painkillers.

Keep him warm, let him rehydrate and watch his poops. If his crop has emptied by the morning he can start on the peas again. He can also have chopped greens and small wild bird seed. The seeded bread balls are a good idea if you use day old (or older) wholemeal bread. When he starts to eat aim to give him 30 balls, peas or corn kernels three times a day.

Can you tell us what part of London you are in? 

Cynthia


----------



## the_klam (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi, and thanks for your replies. 

The Baytril was just because it was the only antibiotic I had in the house, and research suggested it was best to start on that given I'd assumed he had been bitten.

As per the above message - is on a hot-rice sock (my version of a hot-water bottle) but the most recent poo which occurred as I moved him onto the sock, was purely a creamy liquid, no solids, no green/grey bits. 

I'm in SW2 (Brixton/Herne Hill) and am in touch with Swan & Friends. Fingers crossed the little chap makes it till morning...he remains fluffed up, and edged into a corner of the cat carrier, but is at least on the warm sock.

Please do let me know if there's more I should be doing...I have syringes for feeding/hydrating if needed (isn't drinking of own accord).


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

In my experience nervous wood pigeons will pass those sort of poops...

You can give him rehydrating solution one drop at a time into his lower beak. That way he knows there is something in his mouth and will swallow rather than aspirate. But he needs a lot and it might be stressful on him to administer it that way. If he gets agitated or starts to pant or gasp stop immediately. 

I can't find any rescue places close to Brixton...our member at Clapham Common takes his rescues to London Wildcare.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

BTW, I just wanted to tell you that you are doing fine, warmth rehydration and antibiotics is the best that any of us could do for him at the moment.

Cynthia


----------



## the_klam (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Cynthia! 

Well, Pig the Pigeon (!) seems to have perked up from the heat-pad. Has moved around the cage a bit, and left some healthier looking poos - much more solid, much more grey/green.

One question: hopefully we can find a rescue place that'll take him tomorrow, but I have to go to work all day. There's time for me to try to feed and water Pig in the morning, but then I will be gone for pretty much 12 hours...is this too long for him to go without more food/hydration (given that so far I have seen no evidence he can feed/water himself)? If it is too long, I'll get home sooner from work or take a half-day or similar...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If he wasn't ill he would be fine for that length of time, but in the circumstances I think he could become dehydrated in that period if he isn't drinking on his own. But wait until tomorrow before making any decisions, scatter some small seeds and defrosted peas around him and then spy on him through a crack in the door. I have had two adult wood pigeons in my aviary for a fortnight and have never seen either of them eat because they won't do it in front of me.

Cynthia


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi there. You would be best taking the bird to London Wildcare as it is open from 8am to 8pm and is the nearest place to you. Their phone number is 0208 647 6230.

Also Pigeon Recovery are also near you at 8 Vermont Road, Sutton, Surrey. SM13EQ There are two boxes outside where you can leave the pigeon and it will be safe .

Swan and Friends are 30 miles away so not near you at all.

Hope the poor piggie makes it and thanks for caring.


----------



## the_klam (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks all. Pig is still alive this morning, and has been fed and watered. Movement is much better - walked the length of a standard double bed.

I am going to struggle on the transport front as we don't drive, so if anyone is in the area (London SW2) and can help out, that would be great - I know this is a long-shot. I will be calling London Wildcare as soon as they open.

I am meant to be out of the house for the next 13 hours at work...but will see if there's some way I can get home.


----------



## the_klam (Jun 21, 2009)

Sadly, the pigeon has died. He died just as the chap from Wildcare Trust came to collect him. Very sad. We gave him a contribution for his effort and the cost of petrol etc. 

Thanks for your help and advice everyone - really sad, as he seemed so perky earlier.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry.

Wood pigeons are very, very difficult to pull back to health once they are ill and a young one's immune system is weak which makes it even more difficult.

Thank you for all you did for him, and thanks also to Wildcare for collecting him.

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Feefo said:


> Is there any chance of getting him to either of these places?
> 
> 
> London Wildcare,
> ...


That would have been Pete who picked your pigeon up - he is great!!

I just wanted to say that we do care for squabs under 1 week old - the only time we had to put to sleep 5, was when Jayne ( CanaryJayne) brought us 60 baby pigeons of all ages in on one day ( during the summer, baby bird season and the hospital was packed to the rafters) and the reason we had to do that was because we just didn't have the resources physically to care for the teeny tinies whilst there was a chance that the other 55 could be concentrated on as had more chance of survival - in fact we have recently raised 4 squabs only days old into healthy youngsters. I just want to set the record straight on this.

Tania x


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Tania, I will amend the record. I thought that it was because there are no overnight staff to feed the babies every two hours.

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Feefo said:


> Thanks Tania, I will amend the record.* I thought that it was because there are no overnight staff to feed the babies every two hours.Cynthia


That's no problem.Re overnight staff - the hospital is manned 24/7 of which I do 3 nights and can be feeding baby pigeons, mice, squirrels, fox cubs, syring feeding sick foxes, adult squirrels - whatever, late into the evening or during the night - my working day can last at least 18 hours with just 6 hours sleep ( if I am lucky) as we have the telephone line open 24/7 too although between 8am and 8pm it is for emergencies only - some people don't realise this - like the man who rang me at 1.30 in the morning to ask me about his very healthy fox who visited his garden and that it was limping slightly.... when he asked me why I sounded so tired I told him that he had woken me up - he didn't realise that the night person does go to bed and get some sleep if they can, but again this is subject to late night feeds or a fox/badger/deer being knocked over in the middle of the night - then we have to get up.............Tania xx


----------

